# Sex during period--flex cup



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

This is just more of a PSA. Not trying to start a debate about sex during menstruation or no sex during menstruation. Just wanted to share for any couples that don't like the mess of intercourse during that time of the month: I've discovered these disposable menstrual cups and like them. It's definitely better than being closed for business for 25% of the month if one or more spouses are squeamish.

Flex Menstrual Discs | Disposable Period Discs | Tampon, Pad, and Cup Alternative | Capacity of 3 Super Tampons | 12 Count Amazon.com: Flex Menstrual Discs | Disposable Period Discs | Tampon, Pad, and Cup Alternative | Capacity of 3 Super Tampons | 12 Count: Health & Personal Care


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

While my wife and I have never been bothered by this, I'm just replying because I could stop laughing at the line "closed for business". My wife has used that exact phrase before.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I just try and hook up in the shower, neither of us seem to mind any possible mess in there.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Twodecades said:


> This is just more of a PSA. Not trying to start a debate about sex during menstruation or no sex during menstruation. Just wanted to share for any couples that don't like the mess of intercourse during that time of the month: I've discovered this disposable menstrual cups and like them. It's definitely better than being closed for business for 25% of the month if one or more spouses are squeamish.
> 
> Flex Menstrual Discs | Disposable Period Discs | Tampon, Pad, and Cup Alternative | Capacity of 3 Super Tampons | 12 Count Amazon.com: Flex Menstrual Discs | Disposable Period Discs | Tampon, Pad, and Cup Alternative | Capacity of 3 Super Tampons | 12 Count: Health & Personal Care


Thank you, this might help myself and my wife a great deal.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

I earned my Red Wings. Just saying...


----------

